# NGD - Custom Shop DINO CAZARES + Fear Factory !!!!



## Sebastian (Dec 26, 2010)

This thread should be posted earlier, but I didn't have pictures and some info.. but better later than never

Let's start...

I was privileged to go to Vienna with Jack - the owner of the guitar shop - Guitar-Max 
and Pawel Kamecki - Pawel is a great and respected Polish luthier, he does setups for *Behemoth* 
he built a very special guitar for Joe Satriani, 






After a nearly 10 hour drive from Wroclaw, Poland we arrived at the Arena club in Vienna, Austria... 





After a while we went backstage to meet Dino... but....
He wasn't there, so we had to wait...
In the meantime I got to play a very nice Dino LACS 8 .. great guitar, the neck is really thin/flat - very comfortable.





After a while Dino showed up! and here's where the NGD part comes in... the guitar is a present from Jack - with help from Dino, and Pawel Kamecki

Custom Shop "Digimortal" improved replica made by Pawel Kamecki.






























Dino signing the guitar.





Dino with Pawel Kamecki





Pawel checking out Dino's 8 string





Before the concert we went to check out Dino's other guitars.





Jack, Dino and Pawel





The Demanufacture guitar looks amazing! it is Really Heavy - Maple body an neck.





Later we went to talk some more, and Dino and the band had to prepare before the show...

The concert started - this is the third time I saw FF this year - they're better with every concert 





During Fear Campaign I got to play some riffs with Dino









The concert was amazing, I'm really happy FF played Securitron (Police State 2000), Big God and Dog Day Sunrise..

After the concert we hanged out with the band, talked a lot about guitars and stuff with Dino...





After Dino's tech changed the strings and made a quick setup Dino played a bit on the guitar




He really loved it - he immediately noticed the neck is really nice, better binding and the inlay, he also liked that the guitar isn't so heavy as the original.

Specifications:
Body: Wawa - Wawa (tree) or Triplochiton scleroxylon, an African tree Wikipedia
other site
Neck: 3 piece Mahogany
Fretboard - Maple with a Makassar Ebony overlay
MOP "FF" Inlay
Binding
24 Jumbo frets
Bridge Ibanez Lo-Pro 7
Gotoh Tuners
Pickup: EMG 707, Single Volume
Schaller strap locks

Thanks for reading


----------



## Loomer (Dec 26, 2010)

Holy mackerel!!! Looks like one helluva night!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 26, 2010)

Incredible!


----------



## Dan (Dec 26, 2010)

ohhh lawdy, it seems ive made a mess in my pants


----------



## slapnutz (Dec 26, 2010)

Man Dino always seems to have great taste in his designs. Really clean and nothing to flashy yet still awesome.

Thanks for the pix dude!


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 26, 2010)

Good god that is epic.


----------



## Asrial (Dec 26, 2010)

O.O

Lucky sonova----


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 26, 2010)

Epic win! Never seen that first LACS 8, its hot.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comments 



vampiregenocide said:


> Epic win! Never seen that first LACS 8, its hot.



That 8 is awesome, the neck is really thin - simply amazing !


----------



## wyldweasil (Dec 26, 2010)

>



I'm liking the crap out of this! digging the green on the black, very old school Ibanez


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Dec 26, 2010)

All I can say is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Imalwayscold (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, that must of been some night! Especially the part of playing on stage with him. Congrats man


----------



## Stealth7 (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats on the new guitar mate! Is the Demanufacture guitar Dinos? And that LACS 8 looks killer with the green!


----------



## Skin Coffin (Dec 26, 2010)

People, please start creating your own customs! Be original! 

Anyway, congrats dude!


----------



## aleXander (Dec 26, 2010)

HOLY CRAP!!!!
CONGRATS MAN!

You're beyond lucky dude..


----------



## adrock (Dec 26, 2010)

wait, so this guitar is yours?!?! 

i am so utterly jealous, of everything in this thread...


----------



## jl_killer (Dec 26, 2010)

That Digimortal guitar is really beautiful, I love the inlay! Is it a replica of an already existing LACS? Wow what an epic post...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 26, 2010)

That black and green one reminds me on the UV7BK...I WANT IT!!!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 26, 2010)

ok wait wait wait. maple fretboard with an ebony overlay? wow.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Dec 26, 2010)

Sick!!!!!


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 27, 2010)

x100000000


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the comments 



Pisschrist said:


> Congrats on the new guitar mate! Is the Demanufacture guitar Dinos? And that LACS 8 looks killer with the green!


Yes the Demanufacture guitar is Dino's 





jl_killer said:


> That Digimortal guitar is really beautiful, I love the inlay! Is it a replica of an already existing LACS? Wow what an epic post...



Thanks, Yes, it's a replica of Dino's Digimortal guitar:


----------



## ruiner (Dec 27, 2010)

cool guitars
but why Wawa? it sounds great?


----------



## Volsung (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm green with envy, sir. 
But it's cool to see that you had a great time hangin' with the mighty Fear Factory (again ). How many FF inspired guitars does this make for you?

I'm with scherzo1928 when I ask, how did the maple/ebony overlay come about? I'd never heard of such a thing before (the more I think of it, the cooler it sounds). 

Congrats Sebastian, the guitar is awesome.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 27, 2010)

It not only looks fantastic, but it was also involved in what must have been an awesome moment - I'm happy for you, mate.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Dec 27, 2010)

wow thats a concert for you to remember. very cool to play with him - dino's the man.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks 



Volsung said:


> I'm green with envy, sir.
> But it's cool to see that you had a great time hangin' with the mighty Fear Factory (again ). How many FF inspired guitars does this make for you?


Besides the Dino, I have a Jackson cow7.. and that's all 



Volsung said:


> I'm with scherzo1928 when I ask, how did the maple/ebony overlay come about? I'd never heard of such a thing before (the more I think of it, the cooler it sounds).



Good question, I'll try to get back with the answer later today


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Dec 27, 2010)

Holy shit man, looks like you had one badass night, congrats!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## divide (Dec 27, 2010)

Dude, that's awesome! I also love Dino's Demanufacture guitar.


----------



## Sevenstringer (Dec 27, 2010)

Very nice - Congrats Bro ! ! ! !


----------



## mickytee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Besides the Dino, I have a Jackson cow7.. and that's all



what happened to the KXK?


----------



## EliNoPants (Dec 27, 2010)

that looks like an awesome night dude...and yeah, what happened with the KxK?


----------



## darkestdays (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow, I had to read this thread twice. That's so freaking cool that I almost can't stand it! Congrats man! I hope you had fun!


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank You for the comments 


ruiner said:


> cool guitars
> but why Wawa? it sounds great?


yes 



divide said:


> Dude, that's awesome! I also love Dino's Demanufacture guitar.


Thanks, the Demanufacture guitar looks amazing 



mickytee said:


> what happened to the KXK?


My good friend from the Eastside is taking good care of it 


darkestdays said:


> Wow, I had to read this thread twice. That's so freaking cool that I almost can't stand it! Congrats man! I hope you had fun!


Thank You - yeah I had fun  it was a great day


----------



## killertone (Dec 28, 2010)

Very cool experience, man. 

Like others, I would love to hear the idea behind the overlay fingerboard.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 28, 2010)

killertone said:


> Very cool experience, man.
> 
> Like others, I would love to hear the idea behind the overlay fingerboard.



I understand, I'll try to get in touch with the luthier asap! 

Thank You


----------



## DVRP (Dec 28, 2010)

So badass man!


----------



## Soilent1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Awesome opportunity! So, I'm a little baffled at how you arranged this???
Did you win a contest? A meeting with Fear Factory and a free custom guitar...


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Good Lord.  

That's pretty much the coolest thing ever, Sebastian.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 28, 2010)

Soilent1 said:


> Awesome opportunity! So, I'm a little baffled at how you arranged this???
> Did you win a contest? A meeting with Fear Factory and a free custom guitar...


Haha no I didn't win any contest.. it's a long story...



Rick said:


> Good Lord.
> 
> That's pretty much the coolest thing ever, Sebastian.



Thank You Rick  - seeing FF play and Dino is indeed awesome


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 29, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Haha no I didn't win any contest.. *it's a long story...*



..
Well go on, spill your beans


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 29, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> ..
> Well go on, spill your beans



+1
*NOW* 

This is epic.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 29, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> +1
> *NOW*
> 
> This is epic.



Thanks..
Well I'm too tired to write the full story so I'll keep it short...

I know a person that knows Dino 
I helped Dino to get in contact with the person that had his guitars.
Dino got the guitars back.
Everyone is happy 
What can I say, I was really lucky.. and without Jack from Guitar-Max - he had Dino's 2 LACS, and Pawel Kamecki it wouldn't happen, so once again Big Thanks to them and Dino 

It was amazing, really amazing....


----------



## Red&Die (Dec 30, 2010)

I used to be one of the Dino's Digimortal guitar owner, who has that guitar right now?


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 30, 2010)

Red&Die said:


> I used to be one of the Dino's Digimortal guitar owner, who has that guitar right now?



Dino


----------



## Caparison092 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Dino



what all guitars did you help dino get back?


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 30, 2010)

Caparison092 said:


> what all guitars did you help dino get back?



I just helped Dino get in contact with Jack the owner of the guitar shop Guitar-Max - Jack had the Brujeria, and Digimortal guitar.. and that's all...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 30, 2010)

Man I was gonna buy that Brujeria guitar at one point.  Gutted I missed out on it. Cool you helped him out though, Dino is a real nice guy.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 30, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Man I was gonna buy that Brujeria guitar at one point.  Gutted I missed out on it. Cool you helped him out though, Dino is a real nice guy.



Dino is the best  
I'm really happy he got his guitars back - thats the most important thing


----------



## myucussman (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh. My. God. 

That is all.

oh, and


----------



## Red&Die (Dec 31, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Dino is the best
> I'm really happy he got his guitars back - thats the most important thing



Great to hear that, Dino is the only guy who can make this guitar scream!!!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 31, 2010)

Red&Die said:


> Great to hear that, Dino is the only guy who can make this guitar scream!!!!!



 

And thanks for posting some cool pictures


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 31, 2010)

So I'm guessing Dino sold these guitars after he was outed from Fear Factory and now just recently bought them back?

I never did find out.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 31, 2010)

maliciousteve said:


> So I'm guessing Dino sold these guitars after he was outed from Fear Factory and now just recently bought them back?
> 
> I never did find out.



Dino Interview


> When I first was out of Fear Factory I was a little upset &#8211; okay, I was a lot upset &#8211; and I got rid of some of my guitars. I made a mistake I sold some of my LA Custom Shop guitars. And there have been a couple of them that you see that collectors keep buying and selling. I was recently in Poland and there was a collector out there who had a couple of my guitars and I tried to get a hold of him to sell them back to me because it&#8217;s a bit of sentimental value, but the guy never responded to me.



But in the end - Dino got in contact and got his guitars back


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 31, 2010)

Ah, thanks Sebastian. I thought that may have been the case.


----------



## Centrix (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice story, and the guitar is amazing!

Congratulations, enjoy it


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 3, 2011)

GOTEVER


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know why someone neg repd me saying "Get over yourself, it's his money he can buy what he wants!". I gave my opinion on customs, congratulated Seb and Seb positively repd me. Then a guy comes over and neg reps me for what I've said and doesn't even leave his name. I won't even comment on this, you guys take your own conclusions


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 3, 2011)

Amazing guitar and amazing picstory! You're one lucky fellow!
Big congrats Sebastian!!


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank You for the comments 



Volsung said:


> I'm with scherzo1928 when I ask, how did the maple/ebony overlay come about? I'd never heard of such a thing before (the more I think of it, the cooler it sounds). .



OK, so I hope I'll not mess up anything while writing about this  (I heard Fender used this technique in the past.)


So first there is a Maple fretboard (core) - the radius, fret slots are all made/prepared on the Maple fretboard, later an already shaped 1mm Ebony overlay is glued on the Maple fretboard.
This process itself takes more time than your "average" fretboard gluing/building but this makes the neck/fretboard more rigid, which makes the resonance/sustain better. 

So there it is


----------



## Volsung (Jan 3, 2011)

^

Sounds cool. If I ever get a custom shop job done, I'll certainly keep this process in mind. Thanks for clearing that up.

Now enjoy your new axe you lucky son-of-a-gun (and yes...I'm still green with envy ).


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> Thank You for the comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's really cool. And to be honest, I wondered about trying something a bit like that when I started my build, but using a thin layer of cocobolo over ebony, since I had a coco fretboard that turned out way too thin to use on it's own.

Glad to know that actually works.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 4, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> That's really cool. And to be honest, I wondered about trying something a bit like that when I started my build, but using a thin layer of cocobolo over ebony, since I had a coco fretboard that turned out way too thin to use on it's own.
> 
> Glad to know that actually works.



That's cool man  It works and it works fine


----------



## petereanima (Jan 5, 2011)

woah, i have missed that thread....Sebastian, that was you? I was on that show too haha..


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 5, 2011)

petereanima said:


> woah, i have missed that thread....Sebastian, that was you? I was on that show too haha..



Yeah that was me 
That was a great show! Securtitron  really amazing!


----------



## Petie (Feb 14, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> Dino Interview
> 
> 
> But in the end - Dino got in contact and got his guitars back



Hey, that's my article! (I was sent over here by my website stats) Did the article play any role in helping Dino getting his guitars back? I'd love to think I could help if possible, but either way I'm glad he got his axes back.


----------



## Machva (Feb 15, 2011)

my dream 7 string  but with fixed edge pro7 ...


----------



## Churchie777 (Feb 15, 2011)

Man i can't begin to explain the levels of jealousy!! AMAZING guitar and what would have been an amazing night lucky bastard!!!







wanna trade for my GR hahahah


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 16, 2011)

Petie said:


> Hey, that's my article! (I was sent over here by my website stats) Did the article play any role in helping Dino getting his guitars back? I'd love to think I could help if possible, but either way I'm glad he got his axes back.



Hi 
I discovered the article after Dino already got the guitars (got in contact with the Person that had that 2 guitars) 

But still you did a great interview 



Machva said:


> my dream 7 string  but with fixed edge pro7 ...



Well from what I know Dino uses Tremol-No's... so it can be a simple solution  Still You never know what the future will bring 



Jcustomfreak said:


> Man i can't begin to explain the levels of jealousy!! AMAZING guitar and what would have been an amazing night lucky bastard!!!
> 
> 
> wanna trade for my GR hahahah



Thank's - Indeed amazing guitar 

haha nah.. no trades


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 16, 2011)

Petie said:


> Hey, that's my article! (I was sent over here by my website stats) Did the article play any role in helping Dino getting his guitars back? I'd love to think I could help if possible, but either way I'm glad he got his axes back.



Hey Petie, I remember you from Jemsite.


----------



## Churchie777 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well ok fine GR+cash hahaha


----------



## Lukifer (Feb 16, 2011)

Lucky son of a gun!!! Fear Factory are awesome and you are now awesome for hanging with Dino!!! Congrats dude!


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 16, 2011)

Jcustomfreak said:


> Well ok fine GR+cash hahaha


haha 
NO.



Lukifer said:


> Lucky son of a gun!!! Fear Factory are awesome and you are now awesome for hanging with Dino *(Again)*!!! Congrats dude!



Thanks man  and a little fix...


----------



## Lukifer (Feb 17, 2011)

Now I'm really jealous!!!!


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Seb. is your Digimortal Replica a Baritone? and what gauges you using on it now? and tuning? Many thanks!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 17, 2011)

mat091285 said:


> Hey Seb. is your Digimortal Replica a Baritone? and what gauges you using on it now? and tuning? Many thanks!!!



No. It is not a baritone. From what I know most of Dino's 7's are standard scale 

Gauges. Dino style  10-46+54 D'Addario for Standard A.

I think Dino uses 9-42+ 52 or 54 for B standard, or just the same set as for "A", you could Ask Rick for more details, Rick rules 

Personally, on my other 25.5" 7 i use D'Addario EXL-120-7 (9-42+54) for B standard 

Hope I could help


----------



## tubarao guitars (Feb 17, 2011)

this is realy awesome.
still waiting for Ibanez to release Dino's signature models... 7 and 8 strings.


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ur the man!! the myths of Dino's guitars have been solved!! 

Plz do a cover on your Seb. DigiMortal Sig. 



Sebastian said:


> No. It is not a baritone. From what I know most of Dino's 7's are standard scale
> 
> Gauges. Dino style  10-46+54 D'Addario for Standard A.
> 
> ...


----------



## coldm51 (Feb 18, 2011)

omg thats super sick!!


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 18, 2011)

tubarao guitars said:


> this is realy awesome.
> still waiting for Ibanez to release Dino's signature models... 7 and 8 strings.



Yeah... 



mat091285 said:


> Ur the man!! the myths of Dino's guitars have been solved!!
> 
> Plz do a cover on your Seb. DigiMortal Sig.



Cool, well Dino talks about some of that in different interviews.. like this one  
When I'll get a good camera, some decent recording gear - something like a Pod UX1 or something, I'll definitely record FF covers 



coldm51 said:


> omg thats super sick!!



Thanks


----------



## archgabriel54 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dino is a big influence on my right hand, and im sure the same goes for a lot of other dudes in this forum. I have always loved his customs, looked like an awesome night.


----------



## archgabriel54 (Feb 18, 2011)

tubarao guitars said:


> this is realy awesome.
> still waiting for Ibanez to release Dino's signature models... 7 and 8 strings.



Completely agree


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 18, 2011)

^ Yeah, Dino is definitely a big influence for a lot of guitarists, I hope one day a production Dino sig will be available


----------



## Lukifer (Feb 18, 2011)

Dino is who introduced me to 7 strings and how badass they can sound and how heavy they can be. He had the most killer machine gun riffs I loved it!!!!


----------

